# 1911 Custom Barrel Bushing



## magicniner (Dec 15, 2017)

I need barrel bushings with some very specific non-standard dimensions and the only way I could think to machine them was to turn blanks with discs at the required Z dimensions and then CNC mill the features on my little benchtop CNC Mill using a 6mm carbide endmill custom ground to a T-slot cutter with a very fat shank.



Finished on the left, just CNC'd on the right.


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 15, 2017)

Nice. I made a new bushing for my Norinco that is basically the same as a 1911. Did mine on my drill press with a rotary table and cross slide. Really improved the accuracy of the handgun as the original was worn. A CNC would have made it much easier.


----------



## magicniner (Dec 15, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> A CNC would have made it much easier.



Cheers Dude! 
I know what you mean, I've manually machined 1911 a Beavertail Grip Safety on a manual mill with a rotary table and I fully respect your achievement with the drill press!
CNC does make it easier, provided you don't count the learning curves for first fixing problematic CNC hardware and then using CAD and CAM ;-)


----------

